# Where to buy cheap/clone/affordable RDA/RTA/RDTA's



## IVapesDaNicotine (10/1/18)

Im looking into getting into building coils, i have 3 atomizers coming in from china but its taking a loooong time to arrive. So im looking for an affordable solution until it comes. just to mess around with and get into it.


----------



## alex1501 (10/1/18)

Sir Vape could have something interesting. Vape King used to have nice range of clones, but not so much any more, still worth checking out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (10/1/18)

The wasp nano rda is available at a couple of retailers. Or you can hunt in the classifieds if you want a model to play with until your real ones arrive.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (10/1/18)

alex1501 said:


> Sir Vape could have something interesting. Vape King used to have nice range of clones, but not so much any more, still worth checking out.


i went straight to sirvape, it was where i got my current mod but yeah they were sold out on the cheap stuff, vapeking has some specials now that could work


----------



## alex1501 (10/1/18)

IVapesDaNicotine said:


> i went straight to sirvape, it was where i got my current mod but yeah they were sold out on the cheap stuff, vapeking has some specials now that could work



Are you looking for something specific?


----------



## IVapesDaNicotine (10/1/18)

alex1501 said:


> Are you looking for something specific?


Not really hey, im just looking at the cotton and wire with nothing to do with it lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## alex1501 (10/1/18)

You can also check Vape Cartel. They have some range of RTAs and RDAs.


----------



## SergioChasingClouds (10/1/18)

Hi @IVapesDaNicotine,

Have a look at the following post in the classifieds thread...hope this helps!
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/icon-rda.t46027/
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/bunch-of-vape-stuff-for-sale.t46072/

Just my 2 cents, I'd recommend a single coil RDA as a first RDA. Speaking from personal experience, when I got my first RDA I almost threw it through the wall cause I couldn't get both coils to heat up evenly! Almost gave up on RDA's right there! 

Good luck on your pull-the-top-off thingy quest!

Reactions: Like 3


----------

